# HORRIBLE forecast - NEED ADVICE ASAP



## krmlaw (Oct 7, 2011)

Supposed to go to disney tomorrow. Here is forcast. looks like tropical system moving in. 

I can always cancel exchange and rebook flights (2 flying on southwest). one ticket in on US air, so woul dhave to pay the $150 exchange fee. 

what would you do?

I could push it back a few weeks, but couldnt get AKV like we have now. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USFL0615

Looking for some SERIOUS advice. need to make a decision by noonish.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 7, 2011)

Once, we were about to leave MK when we got caught in a rainstorm at the back-end. So we had the bright idea of taking the RR 'round to the front, only they won't run it with lightening in the vicinity, so we walked all the way out to the monorail, soaked to the gils, looking like drowned rats. But it was kind'a fun... almost.

A local meteorologist says Sat will be intermittent which is do-able, but Sun-Mon will be wet for sure, and then Tue-Thr drops back to 30-40%-scattered which is quite common and easy to do. So, 'cept for those two days, just lay in some cheap-plastic, throw-away ponchos and go anyway. OTOH, if you're the sort who gets cabin-fever from putting your feet on the coffee-table and feels that no day should be wasted, then cancel and rebook.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am looking at www.wesh.com weather right now.  That is the local Orlando NBC station, and they are predicting 60% chance of rain showers this weekend. They are showing it as partly cloudy.  I would definitely go and would never cancel a trip for forecast of rain.  We are going next week and taking extra shoes, which are the only things that don't dry easily.  

Take or buy some rain ponchos. Rick and I have Mickey and Universal ones.  They work very well to keep most of you dry, but not your shoes.  I wish there were sandals I could buy to walk 5+ miles a day.  I need my Asics.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Trying to work a whole week trip around the potential of a little rain would be a full time job! There would never be "a good time" to travel.  Unless it's a full out hurricane I wouldn't sweat it and certainly wouldn't change my plans.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 7, 2011)

you guys and mike convinced me - im going, we are going to make the best of it! bought new umbrellas, have stroller cover, and bought 10 rain ponchos from dollar store. 

might look for good rain ponchos somewhere too - any suggestions? im assuming walmart/target might have them?

cindy will you guys be down there when we are? love it meet up!


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 7, 2011)

anyone know how much disney ponchos are at disney?


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 7, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> anyone know how much disney ponchos are at disney?



They were $8 about 2 years ago last time we got one.


----------



## WINSLOW (Oct 7, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> anyone know how much disney ponchos are at disney?



Disney charges around $8-$10 for a poncho, I think it was around that price.  I remember it being rather high escpecially if you have to buy 4 of them and it's not like Disney's are that much better & IMO are too short.

 We always buy a bunch at the dollar store also to take with us.   $4 vs $36-$40, Disney will get our money anyway I just rather have it be on something else, like a teddy or charm for my grand daughter.

A few days of rain shouldn't be that bad, It's happened to us a few times and  actually those are the days that stand out & we remember the most. So I kinda know what Talent312 is talking about when he says "Kinda fun".   Either way, your at Disney - have a good time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2011)

> cindy will you guys be down there when we are? love it meet up!


We will be there Friday night the 14th, staying at a hotel for two nights (got from Hotwire for $96 total for 2 nights).  We are going to Universal on Saturday, since the hotel is very close to Universal.  Then Disney on Sunday, when we check into Boardwalk Villas.  A totally unplanned, last-minute trip.   I just bought airfare a week ago....

Then we go back to Orlando 11/4-11/18.  Yep, we are nuts.  

What are your dates?  Maybe we can meet up.  Where are you staying?


----------



## bobbornstein (Oct 7, 2011)

WINSLOW said:


> A few days of rain shouldn't be that bad, It's happened to us a few times and  actually those are the days that stand out & we remember the most. So I kinda know what Talent312 is talking about when he says "Kinda fun".   Either way, your at Disney - have a good time.



Our older kids still talk to this day about "remember when it rained when we were young kids at Disney. The lines were short and we got to quack like ducks through the puddles". Good walking sandals and ponchos did make a big difference. As long as there is no lightning, go for it. It will be a long lasting memory.


----------



## capjak (Oct 7, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> you guys and mike convinced me - im going, we are going to make the best of it! bought new umbrellas, have stroller cover, and bought 10 rain ponchos from dollar store.
> 
> might look for good rain ponchos somewhere too - any suggestions? im assuming walmart/target might have them?
> 
> cindy will you guys be down there when we are? love it meet up!



I am in Orlando now and it is beautiful but Saturday and Sunday will see rain off and on.  Monday it starts to get better, I would go anyway as others have said planning around rain in Florida would be difficult. Best way to insure some good weather (no rain) is to stay 2 weeks


----------



## Neesie (Oct 7, 2011)

Remember, lots of the Disney attractions are indoors.

Scattered showers are just that....hit and miss.  Hope your time there is a "miss" as far as the rain is concerned and that you have a great time with your family.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 7, 2011)

im looking up - going to think positive, and take lots of pics of the 2 year old splashin in the puddles!!

cindy - we are there 8th to 16, at kidani.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 7, 2011)

We were there a couple of years ago in May and there were day-long heavy rains for 3-4 days while we were there - not the passing afternoon showers that are more typical. Ponchos were imperative - we had dollar cheapos we brought from home, though I think Walmart has slightly heavier ones for maybe $4. Flexibility was also key - Test Track was even more prone to closures than usual and our then-4yo was a little disappointed but we made do. It would have been nice to have some gallon ziplocs to bring some dry shirts in just in case. Oh, waterproof shoes - Crocs, Teva-type sandals, water shoes.


----------



## brigechols (Oct 7, 2011)

A hurricane is horrible weather. A tropical storm is horrible weather. I would not travel to a destination experiencing either event. Rain is not horrible weather and I would not alter travel plans in view of precipitation.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 7, 2011)

Enjoy your trip!  I can't think of anywhere I'd rather be in the rain.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks everyone - looks like its POURING There now  

hopefully it wont be a "waste" 

will let everyone know!


----------



## klpca (Oct 7, 2011)

Never been to Disney in FL, but our best ever day at Disneyland was a really, really rainy day. 

We took the kids out of school (surprise!) and drove to Anaheim. Rain doesn't deter us at all but as we drove north the clouds got darker and darker, and by the time we arrived it was pouring. (Think sideways rain). As we pulled into the old parking lot we saw the orange cones were floating away in the ankle deep water. We trudged through the water (not happy about that) but made our way into the park, bought the overpriced ponchos and had THE BEST DAY OF OUR LIVES. As long as you have a good attitude everything will be fine. My kids still talk about that day. Have a great time!


----------



## fillde (Oct 8, 2011)

It's pouring  in Orlando. On it's way to the west coast. http://www.baynews9.com/weather/klystron9


----------



## colamedia (Oct 8, 2011)

you're staying at AKV! this could be a relaxing resort trip rather than go go go park trip. no lounging in the sun, but there is lots for kids at the resort. (We have stayed off site for most 'park days' and then stayed on-site to get the most value from the resort, just using EMH for AK, and relax at the resort)


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing how things turn out for you!


----------



## 6scoops (Oct 8, 2011)

*Go for it!!*

I was there last March with my 9 and 10 yr old.  We had one day that it poured all day.  My sister in-law stayed at her rental all day with her 3 kids and did nothing, We headed to MK, and had the most fun you could have in the rain.  We were soaked but we loved running on the rides over and over.   Have a great trip!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 9, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will be there Friday night the 14th, staying at a hotel for two nights (got from Hotwire for $96 total for 2 nights).  We are going to Universal on Saturday, since the hotel is very close to Universal.  Then Disney on Sunday, when we check into Boardwalk Villas.  A totally unplanned, last-minute trip.   I just bought airfare a week ago....
> 
> Then we go back to Orlando 11/4-11/18.  Yep, we are nuts.
> 
> What are your dates?  Maybe we can meet up.  Where are you staying?



Hi Cindy,
I'll be at Disney from the 14th to the 20th.
2 nights at SSR and then onto Bonnet Creek for 4 nights.
Wanna meet up?  Would love to meet you.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 16, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Hi Cindy,
> I'll be at Disney from the 14th to the 20th.
> 2 nights at SSR and then onto Bonnet Creek for 4 nights.
> Wanna meet up?  Would love to meet you.



are you staying in tower 6  presidential units  by any chance.....???

coming back late a night to bc, it is hard to find parking spots not in the garage....

we refuse to park in the garage since our new rental car was key scratched in the gararge...probably due to the fact we saw some suspicious people hanging out in the garage whenn we parked and made a mental note what they were doing did not seem right


----------



## lawgs (Oct 16, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will be there Friday night the 14th, staying at a hotel for two nights (got from Hotwire for $96 total for 2 nights).  We are going to Universal on Saturday, since the hotel is very close to Universal.  Then Disney on Sunday, when we check into Boardwalk Villas.  A totally unplanned, last-minute trip.   I just bought airfare a week ago....
> 
> Then we go back to Orlando 11/4-11/18.  Yep, we are nuts.
> 
> What are your dates?  Maybe we can meet up.  Where are you staying?



now you are dvc members....do not forget to scoop out the Welcome Home Wednesday dvc meet at Atlantic dance hall on oct 19

free lemonade/cracker jacks/popcorn treats  and  a chance to win prizes from gift certificates to floral arrangements and dvc goodie bags....everyone gets a hat with the new dvc logo on it at the end


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 16, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> thanks everyone - looks like its POURING There now
> 
> hopefully it wont be a "waste"
> 
> will let everyone know!



So, how was it?


----------



## chriskre (Oct 17, 2011)

lawgs said:


> are you staying in tower 6  presidential units  by any chance.....???
> 
> coming back late a night to bc, it is hard to find parking spots not in the garage....
> 
> we refuse to park in the garage since our new rental car was key scratched in the gararge...probably due to the fact we saw some suspicious people hanging out in the garage whenn we parked and made a mental note what they were doing did not seem right



Yes we are in Tower 6 and are parked in the garage.  They definitely should have done the parking a little different here.  Would have been even nicer if they had valet parking.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 17, 2011)

We actually preferred the parking garage because you could get from the car to the room without leaving a covered area - very handy when it's raining.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 17, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We actually preferred the parking garage because you could get from the car to the room without leaving a covered area - very handy when it's raining.



Lucky for us, no rain yet so todays a pool day.


----------

